# Audi Name Returns to British Touring Car Championship



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rob Austin Racing has announced it will enter the 2011 Dunlop MSA British Touring Car Championship with a pair of Audi A4s built to the BTCC’s new Next Generation Touring Car technical regulations. 

RAR’s entry will mark the first time the famed Audi name has been represented on the BTCC grid since 1998. In the Nineties, the German manufacturer entered an official factory team, winning the title outright in its first season of 1996 with the A4 and driver Frank Biela. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Mike John (Dec 8, 2010)

damn man !!!
when will i get that car   lolx
nice shot dude !!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

sick! quattro ftw


----------

